# For the love of cars



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

does anyone watch this program on channel 4 ? 
I love car shows like this but i have never seen another show that actually shows very very little of the restoration ! Its more about the two presenters/restorers waffling on about the car ? I would rather see more of what and how they got the car to its finished state ?


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

And one of the presenters knows nothing about cars, and appears uninterested half of he time










.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Agree, but at least the scenery was good.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Same guy bought it that bought the aston martin


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Glad I'm not alone. Are the presenters trying to copy the banter on top gear? I try to watch it but loose intrest


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

I watch it and really enjoy it.  Mind you, I probably watch too much telly and don't crack on with my own projects...

Paul


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I watch it for the cars and of course Ant


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Watched it for the first time the other day as they had one of my cars from a lad on, the Renault 5 turbo, thought it was crap, could not warm to the presenters at all and hardly saw anything of the car.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's terrible.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

The first series was much better, it looks as though they've tried to appeal to more people as more of an entertainment show than before. Still one of the best car programmes on TV and the resto's are done properly


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

He makes a bloody good job of those wrecks though !


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree that the first series was a a lot lot better with more in depth view of the restorations 

Ant has his own company called Evanta Cars and the work turned out looks incredible. 

I prefer CAR S.O.S and Wheeler Dealers more tbf.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Tricky Red said:


> I agree that the first series was a a lot lot better with more in depth view of the restorations
> 
> Ant has his own company called Evanta Cars and the work turned out looks incredible.
> 
> I prefer CAR S.O.S and Wheeler Dealers more tbf.


id agree, also starting to loose interest in wheeler dealers not as good as it was, Car sos is the best even my wife who's not into cars watches it!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> He makes a bloody good job of those wrecks though !


I'd like to see one in the metal...


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

turbosnoop said:


> Glad I'm not alone. Are the presenters trying to copy the banter on top gear? I try to watch it but loose intrest


I don't think they're trying to copy Top Gear banter, Glenister is a fairly irreverant, whacky chap in general. Their exchanges seem fairly natural to me, whereas some of the Top gear stuff is so heavily scripted it comes across as exactly that.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It's not a bad program, unfortunately a program based on a detailed restoration would rather niche.

A program based on the history of the marque and story of this specific car, and speaking with a couple outside experts in engine/gearbox/heritage is more main stream.



turbosnoop said:


> Glad I'm not alone. Are the presenters trying to copy the banter on top gear? I try to watch it but* loose* intrest





taylor8 said:


> id agree, also starting to *loose* interest in wheeler dealers not as good as it was, Car sos is the best even my wife who's not into cars watches it!


I try bite my tongue, but twice in one thread is too much! :devil:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

OK point taken don't loose your temper :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

adlem said:


> The first series was much better, it looks as though they've tried to appeal to more people as more of an entertainment show than before. Still one of the best car programmes on TV and the resto's are done properly


Agreed, I thought the first series was brilliant, this one isn't as good, far too much presenting and not enough restoration, I'm still watching it though but much prefer the first series.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I watched the golf episode the other day, it was sort of good but too much annoyed me 

Namely the 2 blokes where just annoying as **** 

Car sos is much better


----------

